# Padded bike cargo shorts vs new seat



## Tony777 (Jul 19, 2010)

Went to the LBS recently and I was talking to the owner about acquiring a new seat. He suggested that I invest in a new pair of padded cargo shorts instead of a new seat initially as the shorts may be a better investment. Thoughts


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Sounds like that might be good advice. Padded shorts are worthwhile with or without a new seat. You can also get just the padded liners if you have shorts already that you like. If your seat carries your sit bones properly but seems a little hard, then start with just the padded shorts. If you need more of a change after that, look for a new seat. But don't go all squishy soft - you want your sit bones to be carrying most of your weight, not the soft tissues of your crotch.


----------



## kerryp (Jan 17, 2012)

If you don't have padded bike shorts, i would highly recommend you get some first, try them, and then make a decision on the seat. 

I consider them a necessity from my pov. I like the pearl izumi liner shorts, i wear them with a pair of my cargo shorts over them, or you can buy them as a set ( liner and shorts). It makes a world of difference.


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 12, 2012)

G4A has made all good points. The only other consideration is to have your sit bones properly measured to make sure you are riding the correct width saddle. Good luck.


----------



## ryin (Jul 14, 2009)

definitely get some shorts, riding for a length of time without them sucks. I had some fox shorts and my new pair are zoic ether shorts. they have a removable liner so you can wash just the liner or just the shorts and you can use them in other shorts


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I would get the padded shorts. I used to scoff at people that wore these, until I tried a pair. Now I refuse to ride without them. Makes the ride a lot more comfortable.


----------



## scorchedearth (Aug 30, 2011)

After chafing the nether regions once while not wearing my padded shorts, I decided that they were necessary. There was a time when I was much younger and my skin resilient enough to take the punishment but alas, those days are long gone.


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

I'd go for the shorts, myself. Unless you bought your bike decades ago, odds are, the seat isn't terrible.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

I'd get the shorts too. Baggy, tights or bibs... whatever you're comfortable wearing. I'd also check to see that the seat is positioned properly for you. Level or slightly nose-up and properly shifted fore or aft to have your knee above the pedal spindle.


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

Both? and dont forget the lube:thumbsup::


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Shorts. Then mess around with your saddle position.


----------



## zeppy (May 21, 2011)

Another vote for shorts.

When I first got into MTB'ing, I bought a nice padded seat (not a fat-butt seat  ) as the stock seat really killed my behind. Now I'm thinking it's too padded (not to mention ridiculously heavy) and I'm considering a new, less padded seat. A pair of shorts could have been cheaper. :thumbsup:


----------



## SRock24 (Mar 10, 2012)

I would go with the shorts as well. You can wear the shorts on any bike and the extra cushion will help with any seat. Shorts first, then seat


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Definitely shorts. Like someone said, you can also get some padded liners to wear with any shorts, but cycling specific shorts are much better because they have seams in different areas than normal shorts making them much more taint friendly.


----------



## erikr525 (Mar 6, 2012)

Bontrager makes an awesome pair of cargos with seams and stretches in all the right places, not to mention a built in padded liner to boot. My seat's pretty unforgiving, but the liner makes it fine.


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

Shorts first, and then a good saddle next (if needed.) Nothing worse than sores on your junk.


----------



## Tony777 (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for the great feedback everyone, looks unanimous about getting the padded shorts first.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

I think it depends. If your saddle doesn't fit correctly, new shorts might not be enough. You should get the shorts, but also have your sit bones measured to see if your saddle width is right.


----------



## Holmes (Jun 23, 2008)

I personally stopped wearing padded bike shorts a few years ago - these days I ride in lightweight smartwool undies and nylon shorts (both are gusseted so the seams don't rub me the wrong way). I found that any padded bike shorts really inhibited my circulation and caused me to go numb in all the wrong places, and that once I got used to riding without padded shorts I was a lot more comfortable. YMMV.

Finding the right saddle should be at the top of every cyclists list. Trial and error there, but well worth the effort. See if your LBS has any demo saddles they can let you try.


----------



## CrimsonTider (Feb 27, 2012)

Go with the standard tight / padded shorts. Put them on under your pants or shorts that you already own. Then you won't have to worry about how they look, or how people think you look in them. That is a look I simply can't condone.


----------



## javelina1 (Mar 10, 2005)

completely agree, go with a good padded pair of shorts first. Then follow-up with the saddle afterwards.

on my first real bike, I got that advice as well. I was complaining about the OEM seat, was really hurting my @$$. I was told, get a good pair of shorts, and you need to build up a little endurance with your butt too. But that comes with riding.

I ended up getting a new saddle anyways down the road, cause the OEM was a POS...


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

i never ride any sort of bike more than 5 miles without cycling shorts or some sort on. no amount of padding on the saddle is going to make up for the breath-ability, comfort, anti-chafing properties, and protection of a good pair of cycling short. I have some basic Pearl Izumi shorts that I bought two years ago and just wash them immediately when I am done riding.

I used to insist on wearing cargo shorts over mine, but lately, I have decided to hell with that and i just wear the skin-tight shorts. what's wrong with skin-tight shorts? you're going to be sweating your balls off in the woods and the only people you are going to meet are other people who are also sweating like crazy and wearing skin-tight shorts.


----------



## Holmes (Jun 23, 2008)

I wore several different (and fairly spendy) padded cycling shorts over the years with various types of saddles. On longer rides I would always get really numb in the junk and initially chalked this up to saddle choice. After I switched to riding in lightweight wool undies / gusseted cycling shorts 99% of my numbness issues went away. Anyone that has these kind of circulation issues would be well served by trying to ride without padded shorts.

The key is using smartwool briefs - they won't cause chafing the way that wearing say cotton underwear will do. Best thing I ever did for my cycling comfort - I can ride all day like this, zero problems, would never want to wear a padded diaper again. Rivendell cycles sells some really good shorts as well as several different types of smartwool underwear.

New Musa Shorts
Devold Wool Boxer Briefs

Also, some of the most comfortable saddles I have ever ridden are leather Brooks. Zero padding, very firm. If the saddle fits it can be rock hard and still be comfy.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

S_Trek said:


> Both? and dont forget the lube:thumbsup::


Yep big time.:thumbsup:


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Holmes said:


> The key is using smartwool briefs - they won't cause chafing the way that wearing say cotton underwear will do.


interesting. so no Lycra, no chamois? I have known some people to complain because they are wearing cotton undies and a padded short, but riding without a little extra padding sounds sketchy for my tastes.


----------



## Griffins (Mar 13, 2012)

FWIW, I bought the padded unders and wear shorts over.


----------



## Holmes (Jun 23, 2008)

mack_turtle said:


> interesting. so no Lycra, no chamois? I have known some people to complain because they are wearing cotton undies and a padded short, but riding without a little extra padding sounds sketchy for my tastes.


LOL - most of my riding buds reacted the same way initially. But I absolutely don't miss the padding. And it's quite nice to be able to cruise right up to the local watering hole after a big ride, grab a beer and not be sitting around in clammy padded lycra shorts


----------



## RollingAround (Sep 26, 2011)

get your butt sit bones directly on the wide part of the seat...get a new seat if it's to narrow or wide.
If the insides of your crotch are burning, then your chafing the soft skin in there and not totally on your sit bone area. Next get the padded shorts....man....I felt funny at first, but I love them now.

it makes rides so much more comfortable....


----------



## Camel Toad (Nov 23, 2011)

The LBS here has a device you sit on that measures your sit bones, which tells you what seat width to go with. It's a huge benefit to have the correct seat, as padded shorts alone wont get your bones on the seat properly.


----------

